# Furry Woodland Creatures



## Maidrite (Oct 5, 2008)

Furry Woodland Creatures Photo's you have taken.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a woodland creature, but not in the woods. He or she is just raiding my catfood box. If you look at the concrete near the water bowl you can see that he or she washed it's hands before eating.


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2008)

What a pretty covey of quail, Maidrite! We had quail here when we first built the house, and I loved waking up in the morning to the sound of "bobwhite...bobwhite."


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2008)

Not exactly furry but I took these in our Aruba back yard.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## pacanis (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry it's blurry.
My hands were shaking


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2008)

Horned Visitors...


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2008)

Pacanis, is that real?!!! Or are you pulling our legs?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 5, 2008)

Constance said:


> Pacanis, is that real?!!! Or are you pulling our legs?


 
 Oh, Constance.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2008)

Constance said:


> Pacanis, is that real?!!! Or are you pulling our legs?


He took it alright.  He took it right off the Internet!  

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2008)

Everyone says I'm gullible.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 5, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> He took it alright. He took it right off the Internet!
> 
> Barbara


 
What?! My ex's picture is on the internet, too?!


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2008)

pacanis said:


> What?! My ex's picture is on the internet, too?!



Were you married to my ex-MIL?


----------



## QSis (Oct 5, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


>


 

Awwwww, AAB!! Why you making him play tether ball?  LOL!

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Oct 5, 2008)

Constance said:


> Were you married to my ex-MIL?


 
Well they did resemble one another...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2008)

Constance said:


> Everyone says I'm gullible.


Weird that you brought that up.  I just learned today that the word gullible is one of only a few words that they accidentally left out of the dictionary.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Oct 5, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Weird that you brought that up. I just learned today that the word gullible is one of only a few words that they accidentally left out of the dictionary.
> 
> Barbara


 
You're trying to make me look that up, aren't you?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2008)

pacanis said:


> You're trying to make me look that up, aren't you?


A teacher I worked with did!  It wasn't until she read the definitition out loud to me that she got it!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 5, 2008)

I was wondering if that was bigfoot, or a bear.. lol


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 5, 2008)

*or, imagine these in your backyard*



 


_These are Christmas Island red crabs. There are millions of it on Christmas Island and every year around November, there is a mass migration to the sea to spawn. The roads will be filled with crabs and they might even end up in houses._


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2008)

I've posted this before in a thread but this was in my Boston Fern - it couldn't have been but about an 1 1/2" tall.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2008)

I couldn't get a clear shot of this, but this is a beaver about a mile or two from our house. I didn't even know we had them here.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Oct 6, 2008)

I ran across these on the internet a few years ago.
It took me a while to find where I had them stashed, but they were definitely worth saving and looking for


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 6, 2008)

raccoon, in the tree right out the greenhouse door
groundhog, on the porch
coyote, not what I wanted to see out my greenhouse window, took me a bit to get the camera


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Oct 6, 2008)

QSis said:


> Awwwww, AAB!! Why you making him play tether ball?  LOL!
> 
> Lee



To keep the corn away from Pepe LePeu


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, this is just the analytical mind in me speaking out, but the Sasquatch pic is a left-right mirror image.  Someone probably did that on a pc.

BarbaraL, I knew that we had beaver around here, but until this year, I had never seen any.  Early this Spring, we went down to my Mom's, and saw an active beaver pond on the way.  Then, when I started fishing the lake that we live by, I noticed A LOT of beavers swimming around.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 6, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> raccoon, in the tree right out the greenhouse door
> groundhog, on the porch
> coyote, not what I wanted to see out my greenhouse window, took me a bit to get the camera


 

I like how your cat is just oblivious to the groundhog!! I had a stray rooster in my yard yesturday & my cat just laid there!!! I guess they know thier limits, since this rooster was easily twice the size of my cat


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 6, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


>


 Dinner for 2 or for 3?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are a couple more.  The ducks usually arrived around dinner time looking for handouts.  They only show up in the early summer.

The other guy wreaks havoc in our garden.  He eats flowers and veggies with equal interrest.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought this thread was for *furry* animals ?  I don't mind the feathered kind.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 6, 2008)

When James posted the quail pictures (we saw them up in Charlotte the other day) I told him that quail weren't furry, they had feathers.  He just said, "Same thing."  LOL

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Oct 6, 2008)

This isn't exactly a woodland creature...it's my grandson when he was a little guy with his great-grandpa feeding a baby calf.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I thought this thread was for *furry* animals ?  I don't mind the feathered kind.



Surely no one minds LC.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Surely no one minds LC.


 
I don't mind either, was just making a comment about it and was just kidding.. Sorry if I offended anyone .


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 6, 2008)

How adorable Constance!  Your grandson is cute too!    Seriously, your grandson is absolutely adorable!

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't mind either, was just making a comment about it and was just kidding.. Sorry if I offended anyone .



I have an ex-husband LC - you have to do better than that to offend me - give it your best shot   .....

I wish I could have gotten the squirrel again today tormenting the cat on the other side of the door.  That squirrel definitely knows how to under the cat's skin.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2008)

When did calves start snorting milk? 

And what Barb said - absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 6, 2008)

It did kinda look like he missed the mouth, didn't it? Oh, well, it is a really sweet picture. Jesse is 10 years old now, and the old man is gone, but I thought that was a very "special moment".
By the way, that's my ex-FIL, but I really thought a lot of that man. He taught me a lot.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I have an ex-husband LC - you have to do better than that to offend me - give it your best shot  .....
> 
> I wish I could have gotten the squirrel again today tormenting the cat on the other side of the door. That squirrel definitely knows how to under the cat's skin.


 
I have an ex too.  I don't plan to give my best shot at offending you or anyone.


----------



## Constance (Oct 6, 2008)

I have two of'em.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2008)

Constance said:


> I have two of'em.


my ex is married to #4


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 15, 2008)

_I just love all the beautiful pics. They all make me smile. _


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

posted this one before... 
these gals came to play soccer last fall....


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 15, 2008)

I wonder if it was a bachelorette party?


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 1, 2008)

This was a surprised when i looked outside to see how much snow we got


----------



## Maverick2272 (Nov 1, 2008)

Take in North Riverside, just down the road from us.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 1, 2008)

cool. i love all kinds of animals.


----------

